# Sick Of Tripping Over Your Shelby? Turn It Into Cash!



## gymmanager (Jun 27, 2016)

Is your wife is sick of moving your Shelby Airflo out of the living room? Why not turn it into a quick $300?

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/bik/5647461065.html




 
In case this is a CABE member, no offense intended...


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 27, 2016)

Schmuck. Gotta love rippin off the ignorant.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 27, 2016)

Is this a cabe member?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 27, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> Is this a cabe member?




Says he's also interested in a Bowden so I would think not.


----------



## slick (Jun 27, 2016)

You think he'd do a package deal on both of these? My speedline is a pain to clean those fluted fenders and aluminum guard and rack anyways......


----------



## slick (Jun 27, 2016)

Considering the lack of brains on value of a Shelby, Im assuming he's a Schwinn or Huffman owner? Just sayin....lol


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 27, 2016)

slick said:


> Considering the lack of brains on value of a Shelby, Im assuming he's a Schwinn or Huffman owner? Just sayin....lol




Hmmm, maybe he has a lot of brains and he's fishing for a Shelby owner that is lacking.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 27, 2016)

slick said:


> Considering the lack of brains on value of a Shelby, Im assuming he's a Schwinn or Huffman owner? Just sayin....lol





Completely agree with you, must be a Schwinn owner...


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 27, 2016)

A Schwinn owner sees the true value of a Shelby bicycle. $300-500


----------



## slick (Jun 27, 2016)

The only thing Shelby owners lack is Schwinns. HAHA!!


----------



## slick (Jun 27, 2016)

Greens07 said:


> A Schwinn owner sees the true value of a Shelby bicycle. $300-500



Kool so ill be taking your Buffardi Shelby home on Sunday for $300 then? Cash in hand.......lol


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 27, 2016)

slick said:


> Kool so ill be taking your Buffardi Shelby home on Sunday for $300 then? Cash in hand.......lol





No he said I could part it out next year. LOL JK


----------



## slick (Jun 27, 2016)

Greens07 said:


> No he said I could part it out next year. LOL JK




I won't tell.....and it will be rejoined with the shelby family. And then you can buy one of those overpriced schwinn fenderbombs with the $300 and have $299 leftover for beer.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 27, 2016)

I sent him a message. 
Hello, a friend told me about your ad.  I have two of the futuristic looking bikes you pictured, the red one.  One of mine is blue and a  bit dirty, it's been hanging in the garage since I bought this place...it has some scratches and the other is in worse shape, red though like what you wanted but no tires and you can see some cracks in it as if it had been dropped or?  Shoot me a offer if you want these, I know they are rougher than what you want, but id like to see them go to a good home.  A couple hundred for the pair would make me happy if thats not too much....thanks and have a great day.


----------



## thatonejohn (Jun 27, 2016)

Is it appropriate to flag wanted ads that are not in the wanted category on craigslist?


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 27, 2016)

slick said:


> Considering the lack of brains on value of a Shelby, Im assuming he's a Schwinn or Huffman owner? Just sayin....lol



Don't be hatin',....

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 27, 2016)

Two flats at once!


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 27, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Two flats at once!



On a shelby?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeah, go look at my Shelby giveaway thread and you will see what two flats at once means.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 27, 2016)

If you want to trip over a Shelby just paint it PAISLEY...


----------



## gymmanager (Jun 27, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I sent him a message.
> Hello, a friend told me about your ad.  I have two of the futuristic looking bikes you pictured, the red one.  One of mine is blue and a  bit dirty, it's been hanging in the garage since I bought this place...it has some scratches and the other is in worse shape, red though like what you wanted but no tires and you can see some cracks in it as if it had been dropped or?  Shoot me a offer if you want these, I know they are rougher than what you want, but i.d. like to see them go to a good home.  A couple hundred for the pair would make me happy if thats not too much....thanks and have a great day.



Hahahahaha nice one Dave!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2016)

gymmanager said:


> Hahahahaha nice one Dave!



Would be interested to hear his reply. This same person had this ad running quite a while ago. I guess he's hoping to get a sucker. V/r Shawn


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 28, 2016)

Well come on guys.... he said "at least $300". lol.


----------



## gymmanager (Jun 28, 2016)

Saving Tempest said:


> If you want to trip over a Shelby just paint it PAISLEY...



I see what you did there!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 29, 2016)

Shelby's all came with flat tires. you can see in this promotional photo.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 29, 2016)

slick said:


> Kool so ill be taking your Buffardi Shelby home on Sunday for $300 then? Cash in hand.......lol



Joe had it on CL for $300 No one bought it; so he traded it for what he needed to complete his Root-Beer Float.
I wish I had seen it 1st...we'd still be Floatin'....


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 29, 2016)

apparently yawl never seen all of the Rolex ads on C/L? to paraphrase: "paying $100's of dollars for your old Rolex watches"

I've been looking for one at that for more than 30 dam years so, Yeah I'd pay friggen 100's for a friggen Rolex too!

except that, no way I'd pay 1,000's because, all I see is maintenance probs and hype over a stupid 'brag piece' brand name.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 29, 2016)

My goal was to give a Shelby away for the Shelby ride. And the rules are that it was to stay in one piece and not be sold for a year. If the new owner doesnt follow the rules he will be cursed with two flats at once on every ride and will not be accompanied by other riders for the walk back to the coffee shop. Its plain and simple. Oh and I wanted some rootbeer for my A&W Float.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 29, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> My goal was to give a Shelby away for the Shelby ride. And the rules are that it was to stay in one piece and not be sold for a year. If the new owner doesnt follow the rules he will be cursed with two flats at once on every ride and will not be accompanied by other riders for the walk back to the coffee shop. Its plain and simple. Oh and I wanted some rootbeer for my A&W Float.



Oh, so it was and ad to sell that bike for $300? because they way this thread reads especially that the C/L post is gone so no reference to what's happening.  it looks more inside of this thread, like somebody who was advertising that they wanted to by one like it for $300. .

if so then, never-mind my Rolex side track. [grin]


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 29, 2016)

The ad for the Arrow is not my ad. Some of the other Cabe members went off topic. I gave a Shelby away for some A&W rootbeer. I have no connection with the $300 dollar Arrow ad.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 29, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> The ad for the Arrow is not my ad. Some of the other Cabe members went off topic. I gave a Shelby away for some A&W rootbeer. I have no connection with the $300 dollar Arrow ad.



Oh so you really did give  that Shelby in for sale trade section for RB float too? heck that'ere's another girls gone wild topic because, it went so nutty in first few posts I just ignored it then on, thinking it was an hoax or joke e r something. Not that it mattered cause I haven't seen hide nor hair of A$W in Florida, nor do I spect I could have called calif, get delivered then friggen ship it too. lol.  think the last time I saw one was in Baldwin park, great, icy cold in the mug, sweaty, hot day treat too; yum. yum.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 29, 2016)

Oh man! So goood!


----------



## bairdco (Jun 29, 2016)

For a real treat, make a rootbeer float with "not your father's" alcoholic root beer. Has a 5.9 ABV.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 1, 2016)

Jeff54 said:


> apparently yawl never seen all of the Rolex ads on C/L? to paraphrase: "paying $100's of dollars for your old Rolex watches"
> 
> I've been looking for one at that for more than 30 dam years so, Yeah I'd pay friggen 100's for a friggen Rolex too!
> 
> except that, no way I'd pay 1,000's because, all I see is maintenance probs and hype over a stupid 'brag piece' brand name.





Re: Rolex "maintenance probs" I've worn my Rolex for over 20 years and other than normal servicing have never had a problem? Ten years of that was while I was in the Army so I've rappelled, road marched, and a number of other things that tested shock, water, and temperature resistance! V/r Shawn


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 1, 2016)

still in communication with scum bag who posted this ad, he doesent want to give me his phone number...lol...Perhaps hes smarter than I antcipated.


----------



## gymmanager (Jul 1, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> still in communication with scum bag who posted this ad, he doesent want to give me his phone number...lol...Perhaps hes smarter than I antcipated.



Flush him out, Dave!


----------



## locomotion (Jul 2, 2016)

even members on here like to make lowball offers on Shelbys


----------



## gymmanager (Jul 2, 2016)

Since the posted link is dead, I went back and copied the ad he just reposted, for those of you who want to read it in all its glory. My favorite line is *"It isn't a Schwinn but I really like it." *
 
*Antique Bicycle or Tank - Springer Fork Bike 1930's - 1950's Wanted (Los Angeles or California)*
Wanted old Shelby AirFlo Bicycle in Any Condition and or
Other Old Bicycles including Big Wheel
Hopefully all original parts are there.

I have always wanted this type of old bike.
It isn't a Schwinn but I really like it.

If you have a Shelby a Airflo please send me some pictures, tell me more about it and what you want for it. I will pay at least $300 plus in just about any condition.
In good condition $500 plus.

Thank you so much!

I may also be interested in other old bikes with fake metal gas type tank & springer type forks... balloon tire old cruiser. . . Also old bikes with drum brakes and or 2 speeds. The more unusual the better. I would prefer a men's bike but maybe open to a girls bicycle =)


----------

